# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Занимательные факты из истории денег

## Irina

*Занимательные факты из истории денег*


*Часто в роли денег выступал скот.* Даже само слово «капитал» произошло от латинского слова caput, что в переводе означает «голова», потому что счет скота вели по головам.

*Съедобными деньгами* считалось зерно, вино, треска, растительное масло, какао, сахар, соль, сушеная свинина, плиточный чай, рисовые зерна, грецкие орехи, сушеная кожура бананов


*Большой популярностью в качестве денег пользовались раковины каури.* Самому раннему свидетельству об использовании раковин каури в качестве денег в Китае около 3500 лет. Первые китайские монеты отливались в форме раковин-каури. Раковины каури служили деньгами в 9-18 вв. в Индии, в 17 веке в Таиланде и в 19 веке в Африке.   В некоторых регионах Азии каури сохраняли эту функцию до середины ХХ века. Например, в области озера Чад раб оценивался в 20-30 раковин каури.


*Постепенно роль денег перешла к более практическому материалу – металлу (медь, бронза, серебро, золото).
*
*Первые золотые монеты* появились около двух с половиной тысяч лет тому назад в Лидии, которая находилась в западной части Малой Азии. Память о последнем царе Лидии Крезе осталась во фразе, которая стала нарицательной «богат, как Крез».

*Спартанские деньги* изготавливались большими и тяжелыми, для перевозки даже не очень крупных сумм требовалась телега, запряженная лошадью. Они изготавливались из железа, которое раскаленным опускали в уксус (что делало металл непригодным для дальнейшего применения).


*Александр Македонский стал первым правителем, приказавшим чеканить свое изображение на монетах*.

* 
Первые бумажные деньги появились в Китае.* Правительство Китая выпустило тяжелые железные монеты малой покупательской способности. Люди оставляли  их у купцов и пользовались полученными взамен расписками. В начале 11 века правительство лишило купцов права давать расписки и само напечатало квитанции, которые официально заменили монеты и значительно упростили расчеты.


У восточных славян до начала монетного обращения важную роль в торговле с Арабским Востоком играли шкурки куницы, от которых произошло название металлической денежной единицы Древней Руси «куна».


*Во времена татаро-монгольского ига на Руси деньгами служили серебряные слитки – гривны.*

За одну гривну давали 200 беличьих шкурок.

Для удобства при расчетах гривну стали рубить пополам – отсюда появилось слово рубль.


*Копейку* ввела мать Ивана Грозного - Елена Глинская в 1534 г. Свое название монета получила по изображению всадника с копьем.

В 1748 г. Михайле Ломоносову была выплачена государственная премия в размере 2 тыс. рублей. Правда бумажных денег в России тогда еще не было, а серебряных и, тем более, золотых монет не хватало. Пришлось светилу науки российской везти подарочек - 3,5 т медных монет - на десятке подвод.

В эпоху Екатерины 2 в 1768 (1769) году  выпущены первые русские бумажные деньги (по преданию, из старых дворцовых салфеток и скатертей). Связано это было, прежде всего, с огромными расходами на ведение русско-турецкой войны, начавшейся в 1768 году.

Бежавшего от восставшего народа Людовика 16 случайно у грани*цы опознали по изображению на монете и вернули в Па*риж, где король Франции был казнен.

*денежные суеверия и приметы*

*Считается, что в день зарплаты нельзя тратить ни единого рубля. Вся сумма должна переночевать дома.*

*Любые найденные деньги – вещь опасная.* В Японии никто никогда не поднимет потерянный кошелек (разве для того, чтобы отнести в полицейский участок). Японцы считают, что за такой нежданный подарок судьба вскоре спросит очень строго, отняв у тебя что-то более ценное.

*По фэн-шую* трехлапая жаба с монеткой во рту является очень сильным денежным талисманом, приносит богатство и денежную удачу. Когда-то трехлапая жаба была зловредным существом. Но однажды пришел Будда, покорил ее и связал обязательством помогать людям. С тех самых пор жаба расплачивается за причиненные неприятности, выплевывая золотые монеты. Это символ богатства и процветания. Монетка должна быть  повернута иероглифами вверх.

*Иероглиф "Деньги"* - один из самых популярных иероглифов в фен-шуй. Привлекает достаток и денежное богатство в тех местах, где он размещен. В отличие от иероглифа "Богатство", притягивает именно денежную энергию и все, что связано с деньгами. Способствует образованию нескольких источников дохода.

*Лучше не одалживать деньги во вторник* - будете всю жизнь в долгах,

берите деньги левой рукой, а отдавайте правой

деньги счет любят, но только не из копилки (они перестанут накапливаться) и не поздним вечером.

Деньги уходят как вода: нельзя иметь в доме неисправленную сантехнику, дабы избежать протечек воды.

С появлением бумажных денег возник обычай складывать купюры в кошелек лицевой стороной к владельцу, обязательно в развернутом виде и аккуратно расправленными.


*Посадите денежное дерево - толстянку* (ее еще называют деревом счастья). Причем покупать готовое растение не следует, нужно самостоятельно отломить маленький отросток, посадить в горшок, лелеять его и холить. Дерево не только украсит Ваш интерьер, но и улучшит материальное положение.

----------


## Sanych

Это интересно.

----------


## vova230

А ведь некоторые советы-приметы действительно имеют место быть.

----------

